# safety for newbie



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

gday all - just wondering what the suggested safety gear/clothin is if fishing close (100 odd m out ) to the stones over winter .

I gather a pfc is a given - 1 or 2? - self or auto inflating -or one with both functions? - willing to spend the $ here.

I normally beach and rock fish and have all the wet weather gear and thermals I need -but what about for the yak?

thin diameter wet suit?

I have a pair of those new 'OR' water proof pants which are great and wet suit socks, so if not a wetsuit, wear them, a thermal top and light water prrof spray jacket under pfc? if I go in the drink I gather the go is to keep clothing light even with the pfc....

Cheers, Jim

p.s. - sorry if its been asked before but rather important to me (and the wife and kids


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum. In Adelaide the water temp can get pretty cold(even as low as 9 degrees in cold winters with lots of rain) and I would certainly recommend a wetsuit for winter. My personal feeling is that you should be prepared for immersion for an extended period....You just never know... A wetsuit also provides extra bouyancy. I don't use a manually inflating PFD, as when I go into the drink I only want to think about collecting my gear and getting back in the saddle which can be a bit of a trial in cold water as it can take your breath away(literally). I don't know what area you are in but someone with some local knowledge might be better able to help. These aren't "recommended guidelines" or anything, just my own 2 cents. I will always try to err on the side of safety and will generally make suggestions that lean that direction. Also remember that as you become more confident, your 100m offshore is very likely to change, although maybe not if you have a good spot to go to already. Look forward to hearing some reports.  
Cheers
Mike


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

ta for the advice mike


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi mate,

Newbie's and experienced fishos alike all need the same safety gear (a 2m wave or a strong current has the same effect on both people) so I would go with what you said about a good likejacket, spend the dollars and get a good one. I tend to get a bit more safety gear then required, but to me I think it is necessary. From a boating perspective I see more things needed than what are normally mentioned, but I think kayaks need the same if not more, some very important things are extra water and energy type bars that will last a long time, depending on where you were going (if I were going to an island I would bring some form of heat starter, whatever it may be) for incase I was stranded. Do not underestimate the value of water, you may tell yourself you won't need it, but just having it there even if you are not in trouble, will generally see half of it drunk in a day anyway.

There are alot of boating and camping books that provide a checklist of safety requirements (online too), to me there is nothing more potentially dangerous than the sea. 5 minutes can have it turn from a postcard scene into a scary situation.

I would highly recommend making sure you had all safety gear before considering things such as fishfinders etc

I though, am fanatical about safety, so shop accordingly..

Kris


----------



## flamingeden (May 23, 2008)

I'm not to sure about yak equipment but at current I have a 3.2 meter fiberglass with 3.5hp engine, besides legal requirements, fishing gear and cold gear I don't really need much. I'm going to do the same thing for the yak when I get one, most likely before semester finish so I can fish. depends on where your fishing in my experience.

i mainly fish west lakes ( have to say, they have big breams!!!) and the port river. through our the years of fishing there, the only weather problem you would be looking out for is strong wind and rain, personally i wouldn't even go out on my little dingy if the wind pick up so i wouldn't with the yak either. the waves is not so bad most boats don't enter the close end of port river (railway tracks through to Torrens Island and the power plant) but you do get one every now and then from cargo ships, gotta watch out for those when your yak or boating, don't think it makes any different even if your a 5m boat lol, probably the only waves you ever worry about.

personal experience tells me there are no fishes (referring to breams from rail tracks to Torrens market) 5m from the rocks after all breams are rock fishes (don't quote me on that though) so your pretty much in less then 2 meter depth. however, these area is heavily influence by the running tides, you will get significantly less fish when you have a dead or slow running tide, my old man and i came up with plenty of reasons (non-technical) but i don't think its relevant.

i gotta go to Flinders. will talk about my experience with west lakes, if anyone still wants to hear it or want more detail on things like bait to use, btw I dont use plastic, will probably try when i get my yak.

well thats my 2 cent on the gears i used hope it helps


----------



## flamingeden (May 23, 2008)

now that you mention thermal gears.. down here in Adelaide it gets cold and i mean cold, worst when your fishing at night around 9pm when the dews come down.
thermal gear at the bonus of less wait. get one around 35 bucks will do nicely at any outdoor shopping place but you can go even more expensive and better thermal gear but its a matter of expense.

I've also just looked at pdf2 and a decent one is around $80. the one at kmart is $90 but with the 20% its probably the same. the gas operated pdf i.e. stormy's PDF is extremely expensive, for kayak use.. i don't recommend it. furthermore, gas operated ones require service yearly to maintain it in working condition, the guy at the shop told me its optional and i replied "its not a pdf if it ant working is it?" and he just looked away :? .

personally I'd go for thermals inshore and if off shore go with wet suit. the reason for this is thermal is if not pure cotton, its polyester or the mix and it gets wet in water, which means its going to be freezing cold out of water. so its good for inshore because if something happens its not far to swim. the wet suit is the opposite, don't think i need explain any further.

this is my opinion regarding SA waters people are welcome to enlighten me further, after all every you learn something new


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

flamingeden said:


> I've also just looked at pdf2 and a decent one is around $80. the one at kmart is $90 but with the 20% its probably the same.


Mate it is important to realize all PFD2 are not the same although all as buoyant.

Ones suitable for a kayak need plenty of space below the arm pit because we paddle and need free arm movement, and personally also the fewer buckles on the front the better, as you may have to slide back on board the boat from the water if you you go in, and multiple buckles can hinder you


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts are if you are only a modest distance offshore (assuming it is a shore you can swim to and not a rocky cliff face) is.

Be conservative and only go out in nice weather until you are confident.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure what your talking about Lazybugger, if you can tell me where it says a pfd2 will support your head above the water while your unconcious, then I'll gladly eat humble pie...

http://www.transport.sa.gov.au/safety/m ... t/pfds.asp

http://www.msq.qld.gov.au/Home/Safety/L ... n_devices/

Look anything is better than nothing but in this case I dont think opinions come into it, facts are facts a pfd1 and 2 are designed to do two different jobs.

Mod or not, every time someone repeats that line about getting a pfd2 because the inflatables are no good if your knocked out, Im gonna jump on it. If it stops one new guy thinking a pfd2 will save him in the same situation, then its worth the trouble.

cheers
Baldy


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

I also think you need to remember that all safety gear will only increase your chance of being okay.

It doesn't matter how much safety gear you have if you are run down and go through the propellers of a container ship you are very likely to get hurt.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Even if you are wearing a stainless steel bowl on your head? :shock: :shock: That's depressing news.  :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what stones...where????

as for pfd's you need to decide how safe you want to be...personally i feel that only need something to keep me up right, if i black out etc...and fall overboard then too bad...my times up

but unless in a surf zone leash yourself to your yak...i know i will be when i get the AI...current and wind will blow a yak far quickly...imagine if it had a sail...

go with a buddy if possible if not start out slow in quiet areas if possible so you can get your confidence and skills without having to worry about jet skis etc
learn to swim, learn from someone experienced and don't be afraid to ask

get out jump off and tip over yak...and then do in reverse....try in the shallows so you gain an understanding of how heavy your yak will be to right and how hard/easy it is to get back on....do not try this in deep and/or fast water (check youtube)

i was trained through sea scouts for both sailing and kayaking, we did worst case scenarios, rescues, capsizing etc..i even got badges for it... 8) i have maintained those skills by actively pursuing my hobby and will brush up on the sailing angle once i upgrade

from what i see here is there are a lot of experienced and safety conscious members...it's challenging to push the boundaries...just be prepared when you do


----------

